

Custom Search Engine - cryptovenom

I want to develop a custom search engine, where is the best place or service to learn?
======
pedalpete
What do you mean by 'custom'? Have you looked at the open Alexa, Yahoo BOSS,
or other search engines that allow you to interact with them programatically?

